# is boxwood available?



## jasonj (Dec 17, 2011)

I have been woodworking for quite a few years now and I have not been able to find any boxwood. I not sure of the scientific name. I have only seen it on old tool handles and rulers. Is it still commercially avaible? I have checked ebay, woodcraft, and cookswood.com without any luck. Does anyone know where to get it?

thanks Jason


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Rare and Exotic Lumber in Maine - Rare Woods USA


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jason

I see you are in
LocationColorado Springs, ColoradoYou can get Box wood from Paxton Wood in Denver
Denver Division

Hope this helps

====





jasonj said:


> I have been woodworking for quite a few years now and I have not been able to find any boxwood. I not sure of the scientific name. I have only seen it on old tool handles and rulers. Is it still commercially avaible? I have checked ebay, woodcraft, and cookswood.com without any luck. Does anyone know where to get it?
> 
> thanks Jason


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Years ago I had a friend who used that and rosewood for dolls house furniture. He used to scour car boot sales for old, even damaged rulers and marking gauges, which he'd pick up for pennies and which kept him nicely in suitably sized wood.

Cheers

Peter


----------

